

Apple files inaccurate evidence in Dutch Samsung case - bond
http://www.macworld.com/article/161838/2011/08/apple_files_inaccurate_evidence_in_dutch_samsung_case.html

======
stanleydrew
As was posted in the comments last time, why are the courts relying on
pictures of devices that exist in real life? Shouldn't they just ask for an
iPhone and a Galaxy S as evidence? Is there some rule disallowing that?

